# Dappled boer buck "Copper Top"



## GTAllen

I am not a big fan of funky colored boer goats but this is one that looks really good and dappled. To bad a lot more of them don't have this look

Copper Top


----------



## TrinityRanch

Why do you dislike them? Because of their strange coloring or their build? He is definitely a nice buck!

But in my opinion, I don't think that dapples do anything to hinder conformation.


----------



## GTAllen

TrinityRanch said:


> Why do you dislike them? Because of their strange coloring or their build? He is definitely a nice buck!
> 
> But in my opinion, I don't think that dapples do anything to hinder conformation.


Because the vast majority are not very good quality, have poor conformation, and are not competive in major shows. However, this one is put together right.


----------



## kkruby43

I get where she I coming from. The spots themselves may not hinder it but I think people breed just for dapples and nothing else. A lot of them lack good width and muscle mass but I love him!


----------



## Curious

I like spots, but when they're chosen over conformation I don't like them. Spots don't fix weak pasterns or bad feet. They're an added bonus to a correct animal though


----------



## GTAllen

I saw Brenda got some semen from this buck and is going start AI some does.


----------



## silveira_ranch

Curious said:


> I like spots, but when they're chosen over conformation I don't like them. Spots don't fix weak pasterns or bad feet. They're an added bonus to a correct animal though


Same as me. The more I delve into spots, the more horrid spotted animals I've seen. BUT I have seen a few that were quite handsome.


----------



## TrinityRanch

That is very true, dapples can be misleading. I think there will be many more good quality ones in time, as they get more popular and people start to upgrade them.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

He looks nice but I definitely don't love him.... Here are some pics of some other bucks. Most of them are from MAX Boers but a few are from Lazy S-T, CGL Farms, And Davidston Livestock.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

A couple more...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

The one on the left in the last two pics is Copper Head. I think he's Copper Top's brother?


----------



## Crystal

Those are some nice bucks. I am not sure but some judges like traditional and will pick them over the other ones. I do see color/blue eyed ND's bred for that and not confirmation to.
I think Dazzle would like the 2nd or the 4th buck the most. She is my favorite. Sometimes color/patterns makes it harder to see confirmation also. I grew up with show paints and Appaloosas. I have seen pattern win over confirmation and solid over pattern. Just bred confirmation and color/pattern is a bonus to me. I like my ND's you never know what color you are going to get but we are trying to bred for confirmation. 
I am really starting to like some of these Boers. I would get to attached and wouldn't be able to eat them. That is what I tell myself. I'll make an exception for Dazzle. She could live with me.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I bet she would.  That's Bon Joli Rhodapple. A very popular spotted buck.  

I hear ya. I would LOVE our next buck to be spotted/dappled, but have gotten frustrated with our options. I am not about to compromise color for quality, but I just can’t find a quality buck of that color for a reasonable price that isn't on the other side of the nation. There was one breeder I was looking at who has the nicest dappled goats I've ever seen. I asked her how much her dappled bucks would start at and she said 5k is a minimum….. 

I’m not about to ruin the conformation in our herd just to get spotted kids, and it is hard for me to understand when I see other breeders doing just that! It is rare to actually see quality dapples, but they are definitely getting more common.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Ahhh Rhodapple....Sure wish he was still alive I would love to have some of his offspring.

He is such a nice buck..they are not too far from me. ..I have been trying to talk my husband into going to their farm to see all their goats...and if we should find 1 or 2 or 10 to bring home then so be it!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Check out this stud! good lord sure wish they were closer to me! I would breed some of my does to this one!


LAZY S-T COPPERTOX


----------



## Crossroads Boers

WHOOOOAAAAA!!! :shocked:


----------



## GTAllen

One of his Paint sons is available for sale by me.


----------



## bayouboergoats

GTAllen said:


> One of his Paint sons is available for sale by me.


Oh really got any pics? I am sure I could find a spot for another buck over here!


----------



## GTAllen

bayouboergoats said:


> Oh really got any pics? I am sure I could find a spot for another buck over here!


I think it was on fb in the color boer goats for sale group. I will look for the post and let you know.


----------



## bayouboergoats

GTAllen said:


> I think it was on fb in the color boer goats for sale group. I will look for the post and let you know.


Okay...but what is your name in fb? So I can find it..lol


----------



## Jessica84

There are so many people that breed just for the spots, and for get about what a good boer buck/doe should be. I LOVE the spots, mainly because they are just something new to look at. I was going to buy a dappled buck, he had awsome color. I looked him over, he had a nice chest, which my buck also does I was going more of a rump, his bite was off, and IMO was not growing as fast as even my non-spoiled goats were. Ill be honest I might have purchased him if the price was like 1/4 of asking price, but for $800 hes got to have more then color. I just went with a nice dark red with hints of black spots and a off white ear, so I guess I still got something different to look at lol. 
And crossroadboers, I went to your web page last night, if ever you have some doeling for sale put me on your list


----------



## bayouboergoats

I agree that is why I have not gotten into them yet.....However if I can ever come across a dappled buck that looks like Copper Tox or Rhodapple Count me in! 
I am absolutely LOVING the dappled goats these days.


----------



## GTAllen

bayouboergoats said:


> Okay...but what is your name in fb? So I can find it..lol


Gregory Travis Allen


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

GTallen's buck picture looks very thin to me, very cocci-ish. Otherwise I like him.


----------



## GTAllen

Looks like he is in pasture condition in his work suit.


----------



## bayouboergoats

GTAllen said:


> Looks like he is in pasture condition in his work suit.


I did not find it on FB...Is it the one in your avatar?


----------



## bayouboergoats

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> GTallen's buck picture looks very thin to me, very cocci-ish. Otherwise I like him.


That was very rude and out of place. I re read the whole thread on the conversation we were having on dappled/colored bucks and I could not find you in it any where. I also could not find where anyone asked for your opinion either. We were all just talking about dappled/colored bucks that we think have good conformation,breed character etc. We were not talking about pointing out flaws we thought these bucks had. I am not sure if you read your reply to yourself first or not. Maybe you should work on wording things differently before you hit submit reply. Very uncalled for IMO


----------



## GTAllen

*Checkmate Son*



bayouboergoats said:


> I did not find it on FB...Is it the one in your avatar?


That is my doeling in my avatar. The buckling was listed for sale in one of the facebook groups I following and he sold for $900. But, I saw another Lazy S-T paint buckling for sale. Checkmate son.

FB=Star B Boer Goats

"Buck for sale in Texas he's 100% sired by Stoney acres checkmate10572393 dam 10510929 he'll be ready to go to lie to 21st a deposit will hold if interested give me a call he has a lot of lazy s-t and his blood lines my number is 940 231 9935 "


----------



## GTAllen




----------



## GTAllen

Copper Top is not my buck. I like him, inspite of his color not because of it. One of the big show boer goat breeders in Texas that I have meet at several sales and shows was excited about finally being able to get some semen from this buck. She posted some pics of him and some of the does she was going to use him on.


----------



## bayouboergoats

GTAllen said:


> Copper Top is not my buck. I like him, in spite of his color not because of it. One of the big show boer goat breeders in Texas that I have meet at several sales and shows was excited about finally being able to get some semen from this buck. She posted some pics of him and some of the does she was going to use him on.


I was confused as to why ownedbythegoats said that because I could not even find a pic of your buck on here or fb..thought maybe I missed it somewhere.

I knew you said Copper Top was not yours when you posted the pic so ownedbythegoats comment through me off.

Guess people should start actually reading instead of just posting before they even know what a thread is about.

:shrug:


----------



## GTAllen

Now I am confused and I confused others. When I said "by me" I didn't mean I was selling a son of him but a ranch *close by me* was


----------



## mmiller

As far as the dapples I have to agree I love the spots!! But I also see too much color with no comformation. The ones that have the whole package are on the pricey side. I have only one dapple in my herd an she is a trad with big white spots on her cape. She does have flaws but she is clean teated, very long an has a nice head on her. She is a super wonderful mom to boot. She gave me a beautiful buck kid last year. But when it comes time to cull again she will be one that I consider b/c her color doesnt make up for her lack of comformation


----------



## GTAllen

mmiller said:


> As far as the dapples I have to agree I love the spots!! But I also see too much color with no comformation. The ones that have the whole package are on the pricey side. I have only one dapple in my herd an she is a trad with big white spots on her cape. She does have flaws but she is clean teated, very long an has a nice head on her. She is a super wonderful mom to boot. She gave me a beautiful buck kid last year. But when it comes time to cull again she will be one that I consider b/c her color doesnt make up for her lack of comformation


I think I am confused again. That is not my buckling, I saw him on FB he belongs to David from Star B Boer Goats.

My FB=Gregory Travis Allen


----------



## mmiller

Nope I got confused... I posted then went back an reread it an edited, but you got to it before I could edit.


----------



## bayouboergoats

GTAllen said:


> Now I am confused and I confused others. When I said "by me" I didn't mean I was selling a son of him but a ranch close by me was


Hahaha okay I admit I am wrong and confused also! Guess we all are lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Jessica84 said:


> And crossroadboers, I went to your web page last night, if ever you have some doeling for sale put me on your list


I could do that Jessica.  Are you looking for spots or any color? What %? We have 2 dappled does (a PB and %) that we'll be breeding to Mr. Rich this year, so hoping for spots there. 2 spotted does are reserved already for next year so it is pretty unlikely we'll have a doe available, but we'll see!


----------



## HoosierShadow

I like Max Boer goats bucks, they are probably some of the nicest I've ever looked at on line IMO 

I like this guy, he is from Max boer goats breeding, maybe bred by them I'd have to look. RR1 Spots of Fire.









My daughter's Nubian/boer doeling that I bought for her is by him. Of course being with her dam being a Nubian, she doesn't have that thick/meaty boer look, but she has some cool coloring, and my daughter will have fun breeding her to get color and get more meaty type kids.
Of course, my kids love percentage goats, they like straying away from the average boer goat look and want something different. I have to admit, I like different too. If I could commit to milking every day we'd have a milk goat in the mix lol


----------



## Axykatt

bayouboergoats said:


> Check out this stud! good lord sure wish they were closer to me! I would breed some of my does to this one!
> 
> LAZY S-T COPPERTOX


His neck is so thick you can barely see his head! I just want to eat him up...literally!


----------



## Curious

Axykatt said:


> His neck is so thick you can barely see his head! I just want to eat him up...literally!


I know right??? He actually looks like dark hot chocolate with the little marshmallows to me 
Not to mention being massively built and handsome as all get out.


----------



## Jessica84

Well for sure I would love spots lol, but no I just really liked your goats, and have been a fan of cosmo since I saw her 'plowing' threw the snow lol. And even more when I saw her kids. But I think since spots are very expensive to have I would be just fine with red or paint. I have a red buck now, and a buck that his mom came from wilton and was a paint and I guess his grandpa was known for throwing major color and have had some nice paint kids from him. As for % as high as I can get  I want to go with high % and start selling off my comercial herd and have a some what small amount of goats. 

Now back to dapples.....I love max boers goats, they are all around beautiful goats, and you pay threw the nose for those goats!!! Here there are not that many dapples, but blacks are popular, and to be honest I have not seen 1 black goat that is even some what nice around here. A frined paid $500, and that I guess was a deal, and that is the most nasty looking goat I have ever seen. She feeds VERY well and very expensive feed and he is still this gross looking thing, he doesnt look like he has one muscle in his body.


----------

